# Musicians and MBTI type



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

What types are some of the musicians you know about?

A few I have typed are:

Jimmy Page (INTJ)
Robert Plant (ENFJ)
Eric Clapton (INTP)
Bruce Springsteen (ISTP)


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Kurt Cobain was pretty much the epitome of INFP. As was Ian Curtis.


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan: INxP
Earl Sweatshirt: INTP
Aphex Twin: INTx
Janis Joplin: ENFP

Some classical composers/performers
John Cage: INTP
Beethoven: INFJ
Leonard Bernstein: ESFP
W.A. Mozart: ESFP
Wagner: INTJ
Glenn Gould: INTP
J.S. Bach: ISTJ


----------



## envolucris (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay, this popular topic!



btetschner said:


> Jimmy Page (INTJ)
> Robert Plant (ENFJ)
> Eric Clapton (INTP)
> Bruce Springsteen (ISTP)


I could see Robert Plant typing as ENFJ, but Eric Clapton and Jimmy Page seem like classic, well-honed ISFP males to me. With regards to Page, he's just so _present_ and _physical_, I can't imagine him ever using Ni as a primary function. Just watching him play teases my stifled Se.

Now, the musicians I'm 90-99% certain about are:

*Richard D. James* (Aphex Twin) — *INFP* _(uses Fi and Ne to weird effect)_
*Björk* — *ISFP* _(pure Se sensuality)_
*Sean Lennon* — *ENFP* _(very extraverted, Ne makes him seem loopy)_
*Dave Tipper* (Tipper) — *ISTP* _(beautiful artistic _and_ mechanical use of Ti/Se)_
*Amon Tobin* — *ISTP* _(again, _lots_ of Ti combined with unbridled Se, makes for incredible experimentalism)_
*Darrell Fitton* (Bola) — *INTP* _(official)_
*Sean Booth* (Autechre) — *INTJ* _(wacky Ni mastermind extraordinaire)_
*Rob Brown* (Autechre) — *ISTP*
*Beck* — *ISFP* (definitely _introverted, uses Fi with tertiary Ni to its fullest potential in lyric writing)_
*Simon Posford* — *ISFP* _(really knows how to milk the tertiary Ni through rhythmic psychedelia)_

Lots of Se in music production, followed by Ne and Fi.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

INFPs allegedly have Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain, Florence (the one with the Machine), Tori Amos, and Regina Spektor in our number. All people who I think make great music.

Trent Reznor and Andrew Bird have both been counted as ISFPs.

Those are just a couple of my favorites. It's interesting how many of my favorite musicians are my type or close to my type.


----------



## cytologize (Apr 22, 2015)

intpanonyme said:


> Bob Dylan: INxP
> Earl Sweatshirt: INTP
> Aphex Twin: INTx
> Janis Joplin: ENFP
> ...


 I see Glenn Gould as an ENTP - his solitude seeking was due to narcissism and aspergers imo


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Can I type prog musicians?

I see Robert Fripp (founder and only constant member of King Crimson) as probably the most INTx musician ever. Leaning towards INTJ.

Jon Anderson of Yes is, in contrast, very NF. Just listen to _Time and a Word_, it's probably the most NF song ever. Leaning towards ENFP.

As for Rush, I've seen Neil Peart typed as INTJ. Don't really know how to type Geddy Lee, maybe ISTP. 

Another one I type as ISTP (or ESTP) is Tony Levin, bassist for King Crimson and Peter Gabriel. BTW, Peter Gabriel seems IxFP, probably ISFP. As for the rest of Genesis: Steve Hackett seems INFP, Phil Collins ESxJ and Tony Banks IxTJ.

Peter Hammill from VDGG... ENTP? Don't really know.

Pink Floyd... hmmm, Roger Waters is definitely an INTJ. David Gilmour is probably an ISFP. Nick Mason maybe ISTx? Rick Wright ISxP

As for Jethro Tull... Ian Anderson seems ESTP.

Keith Emerson (may his soul rest in peace) seems INTP, Greg Lake INFJ and Carl Palmer ISTP.


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

leictreon said:


> Can I type prog musicians?
> 
> I see Robert Fripp (founder and only constant member of King Crimson) as probably the most INTx musician ever. Leaning towards INTJ.
> 
> ...


Let me continue,

Robert Fripp is an INTP. He once say that he was struggle to learn how to play guitar, thought that he was tone deaf and it took 7 years for him to finally master his chosen instrument. He dislike repetition as well that he wouldn't mind to completely reform King Crimson and work with different people by every different album to keep the sound and the music "fresh".

Agree with Jon Anderson. I think Chris Squire is an INTJ considering his dominance in YES and Rick Wakeman is an ENTP(or ESTP). That being said if Rick is the most easy-going member of YES, a smart and friendly talker that Black Sabbath and Deep Purple have some good memories with him. Steve Howe probably an ISTJ, he doesn't seem to really care about the band or the music in general and focus more on what works as well as to his guitar-playing.

Neil Peart is an INTP. He likes fantasy and sci-fi so much. INTJ can like such things too but Neil seem to take it too far that his lyrics can be absurd sometimes. Compare his lyrics to that of an INTJ like Roger Waters. Roger carefully choose the words with the meaning and would only put those that relevant to the whole concept of his albums.

I think Gilmour is another intuition user in Pink Floyd that one of his problems with Roger is about the difference in vision. The sound of Dark Side of The Moon is one proof of his vision as he wanted it to sound wet and rich whereas Roger wanted it to sound dry like a John Lennon's album. I don't think he's a P for he tend to stand up for his ideas and vision even upon Roger. He seems to be an INFJ to me.

From another genre :

-Tony Iommi : INTJ
-Mike Patton : ENTP
-Maynard James Keenan : INFP
I don't usually type musicians from their music or lyrics because anyone can be any type within his art but since Maynard's lyrics are so dark, gloomy, yet so personal which makes me think that he's most likely an INFP.
-Gene Simmons : ENTP
I've seen him typed as ENTJ which i disagree with. Look at how often his comments and statements can be so subjective from time to time. It resembles Ti more than Te. He also seem to have a strong intuition too that he apply such a comical concept to his band(KISS). I don't think an ENTJ would be willing to appear with such costum like a clown for more than 40 years.
-Lou Reed : INTP
-Glenn Hughes : ISTP
Could be an ESTP too. Glenn once say that he likes to work in "danger".
-Noel Gallagher : ENTJ
Maybe not a very knowledgeable one. But considering his domineering personality, leadership ability, how he likes to chat, enjoy publicity and the way he'd only need three chords to effectively build a song resembles an intuitive quality to me.
-Liam Gallagher : ESFP
I'm not so sure about him actually. He seem to be all about his impulse but struggle to handle the concequences.
-Ludwig Van Beethoven : INTJ
He seem to be a melody professor considering the complexity of his works and that he can still compose music even when he's deaf.
-Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart : ESTP
The rockstar of classical music. He seem to be all about have fun that he once say something like how music supposed to make people happy or something like that. That's about his personality. His works itself resembles a more intuitive approach. However the Wikipedia says : He enjoyed billiards and dancing, and kept pets: a canary, a starling, a dog, and also a horse for recreational riding.[69] Particularly in his youth, Mozart had a striking fondness for scatological and sexual humor (actually not so unusual in his culture and times), which is preserved in his many surviving letters, notably those written to his cousin Maria Anna Thekla Mozart around 1777–1778, but also in his correspondence with his sister Nannerl and his parents.[70] Mozart even wrote scatological music, the canon "Leck mich im Arsch" (literally "Lick me in the arse", sometimes idiomatically translated "Kiss my arse" or "Get stuffed") K. 231.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Kevin Shields I'm still trying to narrow down his type, but he's a definite Te-user. By all accounts he was a massive control freak. 

Sonic Youth is full of intuitives. Thurston Moore is an ENXP of some sort (I'm leaning towards ENFP a little because of how outspoken he is about his own values pointing towards Fi) and Kim Gordon is probably an INTX. She's a little hard to type because she rarely speaks up in interviews. 

Zach de la Rocha is a definite INFP.


----------



## jinx97 (Apr 25, 2016)

Baron Rockmore said:


> Let me continue,
> 
> Robert Fripp is an INTP. He once say that he was struggle to learn how to play guitar, thought that he was tone deaf and it took 7 years for him to finally master his chosen instrument. He dislike repetition as well that he wouldn't mind to completely reform King Crimson and work with different people by every different album to keep the sound and the music "fresh".
> 
> ...


god fucking robert fripp inspires me huge king crimson fan


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

Frédéric Chopin: INFP 
Sergei Rachmaninoff: IxFP 
Franz Schubert: INFP
Antonio Vivaldi: ISFJ 
Johannes Brahms: ISTJ
Ludwig van Beethoven : INTJ


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

Maynard James Keenan (Tool): INTP
John Petrucci (Dream Theater): INTP
Neil Peart (Rush): INTP
Aesop Rock: INTP
Wyzsztyk (Psyche Origami): ENTP
Tyler The Creator: ENFP
Billie Joe Armstrong (Green Day): ENFP
Andrew Wood (Mother Love Bone): ENFP
Tim Armstrong (Rancid): ENFP
Lars Frederiksen (Rancid): INFP
Kurt Cobain (Nirvana): INFP
Jim Morrison (The Doors): INFP
Layne Staley (Alice in Chains): ISFP
Mike Ness (Social Distortion): ISFP
Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails): ISFP
Hopsin: ISFP
Tech N9ne: ISFP
Jimi Hendrix: ISFP
Eminem: ISFP
Prince: ISFP
David Bowie: ISFP
Rakim: ISTP
Prodigy (Mobb Deep): ISTP
Snoop Dogg: ISTP
Kanye West: INFJ
Marilyn Manson: INFJ
Henry Rollins: ESTP


----------



## 1991valerieK (Jan 19, 2017)

leictreon said:


> As for Jethro Tull... Ian Anderson seems ESTP.


I'm curious as to what your reasoning is behind ESTP? I kind of thought ENTJ but honestly I didn't have a ton of solid reasoning behind that, so I'm interested to hear more inputs.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

1991valerieK said:


> I'm curious as to what your reasoning is behind ESTP? I kind of thought ENTJ but honestly I didn't have a ton of solid reasoning behind that, so I'm interested to hear more inputs.


That whole staging thing, screams Se for me. And his lyrics seem TP, particularly Thick as a Brick (ENTP is another option)


----------



## 1991valerieK (Jan 19, 2017)

leictreon said:


> That whole staging thing, screams Se for me. And his lyrics seem TP, particularly Thick as a Brick (ENTP is another option)


Quite true. Have you been to any of his recent shows? I've seen him twice in the last couple years, and it was pretty elaborate. It makes me wonder what it would have been like to go in the seventies. Definitely see the sensor in that.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

1991valerieK said:


> Quite true. Have you been to any of his recent shows? I've seen him twice in the last couple years, and it was pretty elaborate. It makes me wonder what it would have been like to go in the seventies. Definitely see the sensor in that.


I wish... I need to see that man live at least once.


----------



## 1991valerieK (Jan 19, 2017)

leictreon said:


> I wish... I need to see that man live at least once.


You should! It's worth it! His voice can't hit all the same notes, but he always brings in another singer to do harmonies and duets and whatnot, and it's just a really great show! And he still kills it on the flute of course.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

JT Cove said:


> Andrew Wood (Mother Love Bone): ENFP
> Layne Staley (Alice in Chains): ISFP
> Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails): ISFP


I'm terrible at typing people but just wanted to say it's nice to see someone else who's heard of Mother Love Bone... xD Everyone I ask has no idea who they were

I'm also ISFP and I listen to quite a bit of Alice In Chains and some Nine Inch Nails stuff so it's kinda funny (in a good way, of course) that those guys are possibly the same type haha
I saw a thread somewhere that people mentioned that Eddie Vedder and Chris Cornell could be ISFP as well, anyone care to give me some reasoning for those decisions? I can definitely see it for Ed but I'm not sure about anyone else


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Can someone tell me what type Chris Martin from Coldplay is???
I think he might be ENFP or ENFJ but people seem to think he might be INFP.
Any help is really really appreciated!roud:


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe Satriani: INTP
Steve Vai: ENTP
Bach: INTJ


----------



## 1991valerieK (Jan 19, 2017)

Joni Mitchell-INFP? I hear ISFP a lot too.


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> Frédéric Chopin: INFP
> Sergei Rachmaninoff: IxFP
> Franz Schubert: INFP
> Antonio Vivaldi: ISFJ
> ...


Chopin is an ENFP 100%

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

JT Cove said:


> Maynard James Keenan (Tool): INTP
> John Petrucci (Dream Theater): INTP
> Neil Peart (Rush): INTP
> Aesop Rock: INTP
> ...


NOOOO WHAT
first of all.. David Bowie is an INFJ

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

And Kanye is S to the MAXIMUM

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Robert Smith from The Cure is INFP
John Lennon is probably an INFP

Can someone type Matt Berninger from The National? If this isn't the appropriate thread to ask this, could someone point me where I should post this?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

brightflashes said:


> Robert Smith from The Cure is INFP
> John Lennon is probably an INFP
> 
> Can someone type Matt Berninger from The National? If this isn't the appropriate thread to ask this, could someone point me where I should post this?


I agree Robert Smith is INFP!

I'm not sure about Berninger, but possibly INFJ? My username was inspired by that National song.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

cytologize said:


> I see Glenn Gould as an ENTP - his solitude seeking was due to narcissism and aspergers imo


Whatever Glenn is I want to either be that or have as a friend.


----------

